# Neck Ruffle Reference Sheet



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

PearlWhiteGT asked how to make a neck ruffle, specifically for clowns, and I struggled to explain through text so I drew him up a reference sheet on Paint and thought I might as well upload it for all to see. Its a pretty universal item. Clowns, jesters, period costumes, etc. Hope I made it simple enough for even beginning sewers. For those of you who don't understand some of the terms I used, go to http://thesewingdictionary.com/


----------



## PearlWhiteGT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sweet.... Thanks A Lot!!!!!


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

No prob GT


----------

